# من هو المشرع فى الديانة المسيحية



## من القاهرة (3 مايو 2011)

*السلام عليكم *

*هذا سؤال فى المسيحية اردت السؤال عنه فى  الموضوع المثبت ولكنى وجدته مغلق  :*


*من هو المشرع فى الديانة المسيحية  ؟؟؟؟*

*بمعنى  من الذى علمكم واخبركم كيفية الصيام والصلاة والزكاة والصدقة وخلافه  ؟؟*


*سؤال اخر مترتب على السؤال الاول  :*

*لو ان هناك مشرع بعد المسيح عليه السلام  فمن هو  ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 مايو 2011)

*لطرح أسئلتك حول المسيحية ضعها في القسم المخصص وهو هنا:
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=12

بالنسبة لسؤالك فالمشرّع عندنا هو الله وحده. في العهد القديم وضع الله الشريعة والوصايا العشر بنفسه، في العهد الجديد المسيح الذي هو الله الظاهر في الجسد هو المُشرّع، وبعد المسيح الروح القدس العامل في الكنيسة الذي هو الله هو المُشّرع لأن المسيح نفسه قال:"من سمع منكم سمع منّي".*


----------



## bob (3 مايو 2011)

*كما قال اخي كيرلس ان المشرع في العهد الجديد هو السيد المسيح له المجد و الروح القدس
ايضا الرسل اخذوا هذا الكلام و نقلوه الي كل العالم 
"دُفع إليّ كلّ سلطان في السماءِ وعلى الأرض فاذهبوا وتلمذوا كل الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس . وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر" (متى 28: 19-20)
يقول بولس الرسول "وكلامي و كرازتي لم يكونا بكلام الحكمة الإنسانية المقنع بل ببرهان الروح والقوة" (1 كورنثوس 2: 4)
"لأنني تسلمت من الرب ما سلمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أُسلِمَ فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وقال: خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم اصنعوا هذا لذكري، كذلك الكأس أيضاً بعدما تعشوا قائلاً هذه الكأس هي العهد الجديد بدمي" (1 كورنثوس11: 23) 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مايو 2011)

مثلما قال إخوتى بكل بيان

فالمشرع الوحيد هو الله

هو الذى يحدد الصحيح والخطأ

هو الطريق الصحيح ، الذى يؤدى للحياة الأبدية

فالهدف هو توصيل البشر للحياة الأبدية فى النعيم الأبدى

فليست الشرائع غاية فى حد ذاتها ، بل هى وسيلة لتوصيلنا للحياة الصحيحة هنا على الأرض ، لنصل إلى الفرح الأبدى فى الحياة الأبدية

+++ لذلك ، فستجد نظرتنا أكثر وضوحاً ، لأن الهدف واضح

فصومنا وصلاتنا وطاعتنا لكل وصية إلهية ، لها هدف واحد ، هو السير فى إتجاه السمو ، إلى معرفة الله ، وإلى الحياة الأبدية


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*المشرع هو الله .... كما قال الأخوة*
* فكما وضع الله التشريع في العهد القديم ليسير بالعالم نحو الرجاء المنتظر بالخلاص ... كتشريع لشعب مازل كطفل صغير في الإيمان بشكل مجمل وبشكل صارم  *
*وأعاد الله صياغة التشريع بنفس المبادئ بعد خلاصه علي عود الصليب ليسير بالعالم الي السماء ... كتشريع لأبناء وبشكل مثالي وكامل *
*فالمشرع هو الله سواء كان بواسطة موسي النبي والأنبياء في العهد القديم أو بواسطته في شخص المسيح في العهد الجديد .... والأدلة الكتابية كثيرة علي وحدة هذا المشرع*​


----------



## من القاهرة (3 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم 

افهم من كلامكم ان المشرع الوحيد لكيفية الصلاة والصيام هو السيد المسيح عليه السلام  .

عدا هذا فكل من اتى بعده مجرد مفسر وشارح .

لا يمكنه الاضافة او التغيير فى كيفية الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج  .


فكلها امور امر الله عز وجل بها عن طريق السيد المسيح عليه السلام  .


هل ما وصلنى منكم صحيح الان  ؟؟؟؟

ام انى اخطئت فى كلامى السابق  ؟؟


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (3 مايو 2011)

*يا حبيبي حط سؤالك وبلاش اللف والدوران، يعني حنقولك حاجة وبعدين نيجي نقولك لأ كلامنا غلط؟! الله هو المُشرّع في العهد القديم والعهد الجديد والكنيسة. صعبة؟*


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> افهم من كلامكم ان المشرع الوحيد لكيفية الصلاة والصيام هو السيد المسيح عليه السلام .
> 
> عدا هذا فكل من اتى بعده مجرد مفسر وشارح .
> 
> ...


*أعتقد أنك فهمت خطأ ..... والرجاء أعادة قراءة الردود من جديد*​


----------



## veron (3 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *السلام عليكم *
> 
> *هذا سؤال فى المسيحية اردت السؤال عنه فى  الموضوع المثبت ولكنى وجدته مغلق  :*
> 
> ...


اسمحلي اخي الكريم ارد عليك رد  يمكن يرضيك
التشريع في امور العبادات هو امر الهي سواء كان في العهد الجديد او القديم 
فالذي شرع الصوم والصلاه والاعشار الي غير ذلك هو الله
اما من الذي وضح تفصيلات ذلك من كيقيه اعطاء العشور واخراجها وانفاقها في مصارفها فهو الروح القدس الذي يعمل في الكنيسه ولكن المتكلم يكون الكعنه ولكن ينطقو بعمل الروح القدس
والمثال الاقرب الي ذلك سيدي الفاضل الفقه فهل شرع القران مثلا كل احكام الصيام والصلاه او قعلت كذلك السنه ام ان هناك كثير من الفقهاء ادلو بدلوهم في ذلك مفسيرين وشارحين 
الفرق ان في المسيحيه يتم ذلك عن طريق الروح القدس التي مازالت تعمل فليس منطقي ان الله يخلقنا ويشرع لنا ويتركنا 
اتمني ان اكون اوضحت لك الفكره
ثانيا اتمني ان لا اتهم اني خضت في الاسلاميات انا اتيت بمثال توضيحي ليس اكثر


----------



## من القاهرة (3 مايو 2011)

*سؤالى ليس صعبا ولا عويصا ولا مخيفا الى هذه الدرجة *


*انا اعلم تمام العلم ان المشرع هو الله عز وجل فهذا لا جدال فيه *

*ولكن هذه التشريعات تصلنا عن طريق الانبياء *

*هل هناك من يتلقى تشريعات جديدة بعد السيد المسيح فى الديانة المسيحية*


*ام ان اخر مشرع او متلقى لتشريعات الله عز وجل من كيفية صلاه وصيام وخلافه  هو المسيح وفقط  ؟؟*


----------



## من القاهرة (3 مايو 2011)

*



هل هناك من يتلقى تشريعات جديدة بعد السيد المسيح فى الديانة المسيحية


ام ان اخر مشرع او متلقى لتشريعات الله عز وجل من كيفية صلاه وصيام وخلافه هو المسيح وفقط ؟؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
اوكى 


بالانتظار


----------



## من القاهرة (3 مايو 2011)

*هذا السؤال هو خلاصة موضوعى حتى ابنى عليه موضوعى  فانا لم ادخل فى صلب الموضوع بعد *


----------



## maged18 (3 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *سؤالى ليس صعبا ولا عويصا ولا مخيفا الى هذه الدرجة *
> 
> 
> *انا اعلم تمام العلم ان المشرع هو الله عز وجل فهذا لا جدال فيه *
> ...



واضح من كلامك جدا انك بتلف وتدور على شخص اخر بعد السيد المسيح ويكون مذكور في الانجيل كما قالوا لك اخوتي ان الشريعة معطى من الله من خلال كلمة الله المتجسدة في السيد المسيح وبروح الله (الروح القدس ) ولا اي نبي اخر او خاتم انبياء هو موصل للشريعة الصحيحة التي لا تنتهك حق الانسان وهي الشريعة المسيحية


----------



## veron (3 مايو 2011)

تشريعات جديده ؟؟؟؟؟
ممكن افهم الكلمه دي يعني ايه يعني ازاي تشريع جديد تشريع جديد كفهمي انا اللي محتاج من حضلاتك تويضخ ان هناك صوم جديد تو صلاه جديده او  الي غير ذلك او ان القاتل يقتل اما التشريع الجديد فان القاتل يكافئ الي غير ذلك ممكن بعد اذن حضرتك شرح لكلمه تشريع جديد عشان اقدر استفيد من موضوعك


----------



## Twin (3 مايو 2011)

*طب وبعدين .....*
*يا أخ ع النصية أنت .... ممكن تنجز وتقول صلب موضعك أيه .... سألت سؤال وأجبناك أنت مفهمتش تبقي دية مشكلتك أنت مش مشكلة المنتدي .... أيه ال بعده*​


----------



## apostle.paul (3 مايو 2011)

*شريعة ايه وصلاة وصوم ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
المسيح اتى لخلاصنا وهو محور ايمانا فقط فقط فقط ولا اؤمن فى هذا الكون سوى بالمسيح
ترتيب الكنيسة واصوامها وصلوتها كان بعمل الروح القدس والتقليد الرسولى 
*


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *هذا السؤال هو خلاصة موضوعى حتى ابنى عليه موضوعى  فانا لم ادخل فى صلب الموضوع بعد *



+++++++++++++++++++

يؤسفنى أن أقول بكل صراحة : إنك لم ولن تدخل فى الموضوع

لأنه هو الحق ، وأنت لا تريد الدخول فى هذا الباب

بل من الواضح أنت تحب اللف والدوان ، وهو ليس من شيمة محبى الحق ، بل من شيمة مجتنبى الحق


----------



## أَمَة (3 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *سؤالى ليس صعبا ولا عويصا ولا مخيفا الى هذه الدرجة *


*يا للعجب وغرابة التفكير!*
*كيف توصلت من قراءة الردود الى التخمين أن سؤالك صعب أو عويص؟*
*لعل كبرياءك وقلة فهمك النانج عن الكبرياء وهمك بذلك. *
*المسيح هو الحق وكل الحق وليس من أمر صعب أو عويص في الحق.*



من القاهرة قال:


> *انا اعلم تمام العلم ان المشرع هو الله عز وجل فهذا لا جدال فيه *
> *ولكن هذه التشريعات تصلنا عن طريق الانبياء *


 
*كلام سليم. الله تكلم مع الأولين بالأنبياء كما يقول الكتاب المقدس** (*في العبرانيين الأصحاح الأول*) ولكنه عندما حان الزمان الي بحسب حكمته ومشيئته انتهى عهد الأنبياء وكلمنا في إبنه يسوع المسيح:*

*1*. *اَللهُ*، بَعْدَ مَا *كَلَّمَ الآبَاءَ بِالأَنْبِيَاءِ قَدِيماً،* بِأَنْوَاعٍ وَطُرُقٍ كَثِيرَةٍ،
*2*. *كَلَّمَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الأَيَّامِ الأَخِيرَةِ فِي ابْنِهِ* - *الَّذِي جَعَلَهُ وَارِثاً لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ،* *الَّذِي بِهِ أَيْضاً عَمِلَ الْعَالَمِينَ.*
*3*.* الَّذِي، وَهُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِهِ، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ، بَعْدَ مَا صَنَعَ بِنَفْسِهِ تَطْهِيراً لِخَطَايَانَا، جَلَسَ فِي يَمِينِ الْعَظَمَةِ فِي الأَعَالِي،*




من القاهرة قال:


> *هل هناك من يتلقى تشريعات جديدة بعد السيد المسيح فى الديانة المسيحية*
> 
> *ام ان اخر مشرع او متلقى لتشريعات الله عز وجل من كيفية صلاه وصيام وخلافه هو المسيح وفقط ؟؟*


 
*وهنا نأتي الى الكلام الخطأ.*

*السيد المسيح ليس متلقيا لتشريعات بل واضعها. هو الله الظاهر في الجسد.*

*أرجو أن تعيد قراءة الفقرة السابقة, وتأمل بأقوال السيد المسيح عن التشريغ متكلما بسلطة ربانية لم يجروء نبي قبله أن يتكلم بها:*



 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 21 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَقْتُلْ وَمَنْ قَتَلَ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ. 

*22*.* وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَغْضَبُ عَلَى أَخِيهِ بَاطِلاً يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْحُكْمِ وَمَنْ قَالَ لأَخِيهِ: رَقَا يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ الْمَجْمَعِ وَمَنْ قَالَ: يَا أَحْمَقُ يَكُونُ مُسْتَوْجِبَ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ.




 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 27 «قَدْ سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ: لاَ تَزْنِ. 
*28*. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: إِنَّ كُلَّ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَى امْرَأَةٍ لِيَشْتَهِيَهَا فَقَدْ زَنَى بِهَا فِي قَلْبِهِ




 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 33 «أَيْضاً سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ لِلْقُدَمَاءِ:لاَ تَحْنَثْ بَلْ أَوْفِ لِلرَّبِّ أَقْسَامَكَ. 
*34*. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: لاَ تَحْلِفُوا الْبَتَّةَ لاَ بِالسَّمَاءِ لأَنَّهَا كُرْسِيُّ اللَّهِ




 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 38 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: عَيْنٌ بِعَيْنٍ وَسِنٌّ بِسِنٍّ. 
*39*. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: لاَ تُقَاوِمُوا الشَّرَّ بَلْ مَنْ لَطَمَكَ عَلَى خَدِّكَ الأَيْمَنِ فَحَوِّلْ لَهُ الآخَرَ أَيْضاً.




 متى الأصحاح 5 العدد 43 «سَمِعْتُمْ أَنَّهُ قِيلَ: تُحِبُّ قَرِيبَكَ وَتُبْغِضُ عَدُوَّكَ. 
*44*. *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ*: أَحِبُّوا أَعْدَاءَكُمْ. بَارِكُوا لاَعِنِيكُمْ. أَحْسِنُوا إِلَى مُبْغِضِيكُمْ وَصَلُّوا لأَجْلِ الَّذِينَ يُسِيئُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَيَطْرُدُونَكُمْ


*هذا هو مسيحنا ... الله الذي ظهر في الجسد من اجل خلاص كل البشر الذين يؤمنون به. *

*ظهر إنسانا **الَّذِي، هُوَ بَهَاءُ مَجْدِ الله، وَرَسْمُ جَوْهَرِهِ، وَحَامِلٌ كُلَّ الأَشْيَاءِ بِكَلِمَةِ قُدْرَتِهِ.*

*المسيح بقوله **"* *وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ* *" لم ينقض ولم يغير التشريعات التي أنزلها على لسان أنبيائه، بل ذهب في أبعادها الى السمو الرباني الذي يليق بالإنسان كما شاء له الرب الخالق عندما خلقه على صورته ومثاله كما يقول الكتاب المقدس:*

*27*. *فَخَلَقَ اللهُ الانْسَانَ* *عَلَى صُورَتِهِ. عَلَى صُورَةِ اللهِ خَلَقَهُ*. *ذَكَرا وَانْثَى خَلَقَهُمْ.*

*يبقى لك أن تفكر وتراجع نفسك قبل فوات الأوان.*
*هل تجرأ نبي قبل المسيح أن يقول: " وَأَمَّا أَنَا فَأَقُولُ لَكُمْ" ؟*

*ولك سلام المسيح الذي أعطاه لتلاميذه و لكل من يقبله من بعدهم، قائلأ:*



 يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 27 «*سلاَماً أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ*. *لَيْسَ كَمَا يُعْطِي الْعَالَمُ أُعْطِيكُمْ أَنَا*. *لاَ تَضْطَرِبْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَلاَ تَرْهَبْ. *


----------



## مونيكا 57 (3 مايو 2011)

*بالنسبة للصيام

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=76829

​*


----------



## من القاهرة (4 مايو 2011)

*الاسياد الافاضل *


*لا يوجد من يلف او يدور سواكم هنا .*

*انا طلبت اجابة واضحه وصريحه سواء كان المسيح عليه السلام نبيا او الها .*

*هل هناك من يوجد بعد موته يمكنه الاضافة او التغيير الى التشريع الذى وضعه المسيح  .*

*اعيد السؤال بصورة اكثر بساطة والله يعينكم ويعيننى لانه من الواضح انكم واحد من اثنين :*

*اما انكم فاهمون للسؤال وتخشون اجابة صريحة *

*او انكم لم تفهموا السؤال بعد  .*

*يعنى سيدنا المسيح نبيا او الها بعد موته على الصليب هل هناك من يمكنه الاتيان بطريقة جديدة للصلاة او الصيام مثلا ام ان ما اتى به المسيح عليه السلام لم ينزل بعده ما ينسخه  *

*اذا الاجابة بانه لا مشرع بعد المسيح عليه السلام وتعليماته لكم لم تنسخ ولم يتطرق اليها جديد  ارجو الاجابة على ما يلى  :*



*هل هناك ذكر معين لكيفية الصلاة فى الكتاب المقدس ام ان كل مسيحى له ان يصلى فى اى وقت وباى كيفية  .*


*ما فهمته من مداخلاتكم كلكم انه لا مشرع بعد سيدنا المسيح عليه السلام ولكن الاجابة لم تصلنى واضحه وصريحة عدا اجابة الصديق *

*امة  .*

*بالانتظار *


----------



## apostle.paul (4 مايو 2011)

*الاجابة وبكل بساطة ترتيب الكنيسة باصوامها وصلوتها وليتورجيتها بعمل روح الله وبالتسليم الرسولى 
هنعيد الاجابة مليون مرة 
المسيح لم يضع تشريعات مدنية زى موسى النبى 
المسيح كان هو الرسالة ذاته 
ترتيب الكنيسة مبنية على اساس الرسل بعمل روح الله
فمثلا بولس الرسول يقول عن ماتسلمه من الرب ذاته
**لأنني تسلّمت من الرب ما سلّمتكم أيضاً أن الرب يسوع في الليلة التي أسلِم فيها أخذ خبزاً وشكر وكسر وقال خذوا كلوا هذا هو جسدي المكسور لأجلكم
ويقول فى النهاية 
**وأما الأمور الباقية فعندما أجيء أرتّبها*
*الرسل انفسهم رتبوا كل شئ وسلموا لنا كل شئ 
فهمت؟؟؟؟؟*


----------



## Twin (4 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *الاسياد الافاضل *
> 
> 
> *لا يوجد من يلف او يدور سواكم هنا .*
> ...


* نحن من نلف ومن ندور ..... لا إله الا المسيح*
*يكفينا ما قيل وما قدم .... ونكتفي بهذه الأهانة *
*وعلي القارئ أن يعيد النظر وسيجد الأجابات*

*يغلق *​


----------



## أَمَة (4 مايو 2011)

Twin قال:


> *نحن من نلف ومن ندور ..... لا إله الا المسيح*
> *يكفينا ما قيل وما قدم .... ونكتفي بهذه الأهانة *
> *وعلي القارئ أن يعيد النظر وسيجد الأجابات*​
> 
> ...





معك حق أخي المبارك *توين* 
في أننا *لا نلف ولا ندور* 
إنما *نتكلم بالروح*​ 
ولهذا كلامنا صعب على من هم بعيدين عن روح 
فالكتاب المقدس كان واضحا عندما قال:​ 


 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 2 العدد 11 لأَنْ *مَنْ مِنَ النَّاسِ يَعْرِفُ أُمُورَ الإِنْسَانِ إِلاَّ رُوحُ الإِنْسَانِ* *الَّذِي فِيهِ؟* *هَكَذَا أَيْضاً أُمُورُ اللهِ* *لاَ يَعْرِفُهَا أَحَدٌ إِلاَّ رُوحُ اللهِ*. ​ 
وهم لا يعرفوا الروح القدس لأنهم لا يعرفون الحق:* يسوع المسيح* لأنهم لم يقبلوه، لذلك يصعب عليهم فهم ما يرفضون.

أما نحن فقد ولدنا من فوق بالإيمان بالمسيح وبالمعمودية فأصبحنا هياكل للروح القدس:



 كورنثوس 1 الأصحاح 3 العدد 16 *أَمَا تَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّكُمْ هَيْكَلُ اللهِ* *وَرُوحُ اللهِ يَسْكُنُ فِيكُمْ؟ *

*لذلك اسمع لي أن ارد على المداخلة الأخيرة للأخ من القاهرة*
*من أجل خلاص القارئ المنفتح القلب والعقل.*
​​​


----------



## أَمَة (5 مايو 2011)

من القاهرة قال:


> *الاسياد الافاضل *





من القاهرة قال:


> *لا يوجد من يلف او يدور سواكم هنا .*
> 
> *انا طلبت اجابة واضحه وصريحه سواء كان المسيح عليه السلام نبيا او الها .*
> 
> ...


 





أستهل ردي بالقول: سامحك الرب الإله على الإهانة، لأنك تجهل ما تقول وتدعي علينا.
أرجو أن تقرأ ما لونته *بالأحمر* من كلامك لكي ترى التشويش في النص لعله بسبب التصلب الفكري ... لقد قلت في نهاية مشاركتك أن الإجابة وصلتك واضحة وصريحة في "إجابة الصديق" ... إذن كيف تفسر *إتهامك لنا *باللف والدوران وبأننا نخشى الإجابة الصريحة في حالة (_ أحد الأثنين_) اننا فاهمين سؤالك. 
نأتي الى اللون *الأزرق* ... الجواب *بكل وضوح وبصريح العبارة: لا لن يأتي نبي بعد المسيح ولن يكون نسخ ولا تغيير لتعاليمه... لأن المسيح هو الله الحي الذي ظهر بالجسد ومات وقام بالجسد وقبره فارغ الى هذا اليوم. **اله واحد ورب واحد لهذا الكون وليس اله سواه. والله منزه عن نسخ اقواله. من ينسخ ويغير هو الشيطان هو الشيطان وحده.*
نأتي الى اللون *البني*عن *كيفية الصلاة في الكتاب المقدس*. أكتب ردي *من أجل القراء* الذين لا يعرفون شيئا عن الصلاة في المسيحية. 

نقرأ في أنجيل يوحنا الأصحاح 4 حوارا دار بين السيد المسيح وإمرأة سامرية تبين رد السيد المسيح عن الصلاة الحقيقية والسجود الحقيقي المقبول من الله... المرأة هي المتكلمة في الآية 20:
*20*. آبَاؤُنَا سَجَدُوا فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ الْمَوْضِعَ الَّذِي يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يُسْجَدَ فِيهِ».
*21*.* قَالَ لَهَا يَسُوعُ*: «يَا امْرَأَةُ* صَدِّقِينِي أَنَّهُ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ لاَ فِي هَذَا الْجَبَلِ وَلاَ فِي أُورُشَلِيمَ تَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ.*
*22*.* أَنْتُمْ تَسْجُدُونَ لِمَا لَسْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ* أَمَّا نَحْنُ فَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا نَعْلَمُ - لأَنَّ الْخلاَصَ هُوَ مِنَ الْيَهُودِ.
*23*.* وَلَكِنْ تَأْتِي سَاعَةٌ* *وَهِيَ الآنَ* *حِينَ السَّاجِدُونَ الْحَقِيقِيُّونَ* *يَسْجُدُونَ لِلآبِ بِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ لأَنَّ الآبَ طَالِبٌ مِثْلَ هَؤُلاَءِ السَّاجِدِينَ لَهُ.*



*24*. *اَللَّهُ رُوحٌ.* *وَالَّذِينَ يَسْجُدُونَ لَهُ فَبِالرُّوحِ وَالْحَقِّ يَنْبَغِي أَنْ يَسْجُدُوا».*

وفي إنجيل متى الأصحاح 6 يبين السيد المسيج لتلاميذه أن الصلاة الحقيقية ليست بكثرة الكلام ولا بالمظاهر الخارجية ولا بالظهور امام الناس اننا نصلي:
*5*. «*وَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ* *فَلاَ تَكُنْ كَالْمُرَائِينَ* *فَإِنَّهُمْ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يُصَلُّوا قَائِمِينَ فِي الْمَجَامِعِ وَفِي زَوَايَا الشَّوَارِعِ لِكَيْ يَظْهَرُوا لِلنَّاسِ*. *اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنَّهُمْ قَدِ اسْتَوْفَوْا أَجْرَهُمْ!*
*6*. *وَأَمَّا أَنْتَ فَمَتَى صَلَّيْتَ فَادْخُلْ إِلَى مِخْدَعِكَ وَأَغْلِقْ بَابَكَ* *وَصَلِّ إِلَى أَبِيكَ الَّذِي فِي الْخَفَاءِ. فَأَبُوكَ الَّذِي يَرَى فِي الْخَفَاءِ يُجَازِيكَ عَلاَنِيَةً*.
*7*. *وَحِينَمَا تُصَلُّونَ لاَ تُكَرِّرُوا الْكَلاَمَ بَاطِلاً كَالأُمَمِ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُ بِكَثْرَةِ كَلاَمِهِمْ يُسْتَجَابُ لَهُمْ.*
*8*. *فَلاَ تَتَشَبَّهُوا بِهِمْ*. *لأَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَيْهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوهُ*.

وتابع تعليمه في الأيات التالية موضحا باختصار مفيد أن الله هو ابانا السماوي، وأن الصلاة في الطلب المرتبة الأولى هي لتقديس اسمه، ولطلب ملكوته ولتكن مشيئة في حياتنا (أية 9 و 10) وفي المرتبة الثانية لطلب أحتياجنا اليومي ولمغفرة خطايانا ونجاتنا من حيل الشرير (الآيات 11 و12 و13) .

*9*. «فَصَلُّوا أَنْتُمْ هَكَذَا: أَبَانَا الَّذِي فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ لِيَتَقَدَّسِ اسْمُكَ.
*10*. لِيَأْتِ مَلَكُوتُكَ. لِتَكُنْ مَشِيئَتُكَ كَمَا فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ.
*11*. خُبْزَنَا كَفَافَنَا أَعْطِنَا الْيَوْمَ.
*12*. وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا كَمَا نَغْفِرُ نَحْنُ أَيْضاً لِلْمُذْنِبِينَ إِلَيْنَا.



*13*. وَلاَ تُدْخِلْنَا فِي تَجْرِبَةٍ لَكِنْ نَجِّنَا مِنَ الشِّرِّيرِ. لأَنَّ لَكَ الْمُلْكَ وَالْقُوَّةَ وَالْمَجْدَ إِلَى الأَبَدِ. آمِينَ.

وطلب منا ان نكون ساهرين دائما أي يقظين ومستعدين لساعة الموت، ومعنى ذلك أن نصلي دائما لكي لا نفاجأ به لأنه مثل سيد البيت الذي يأتي الى البيت في وقت لا يعرفه عبيده. هذا ما قاله في إنجيل مرقس الأصحاح 13، *مؤكدا* *أن السماء والأرض تزولان وكلامه لا يزول* :
*31*.*اَلسَّمَاءُ وَالأَرْضُ تَزُولاَنِ وَلَكِنَّ كَلاَمِي لاَ يَزُولُ.*
*33*. *انْظُرُوا! اسْهَرُوا وَصَلُّوا لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَكُونُ الْوَقْتُ*.
*34*. *كَأَنَّمَا إِنْسَانٌ مُسَافِرٌ تَرَكَ بَيْتَهُ وَأَعْطَى عَبِيدَهُ السُّلْطَانَ وَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ عَمَلَهُ وَأَوْصَى الْبَوَّابَ أَنْ يَسْهَرَ*.
*35*. *اسْهَرُوا إِذاً لأَنَّكُمْ لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَتَى يَأْتِي رَبُّ الْبَيْتِ أَمَسَاءً أَمْ نِصْفَ اللَّيْلِ أَمْ صِيَاحَ الدِّيكِ أَمْ صَبَاحاً*.
*36*. لِئَلاَّ يَأْتِيَ بَغْتَةً فَيَجِدَكُمْ نِيَاماً!
*37*. وَمَا أَقُولُهُ لَكُمْ أَقُولُهُ لِلْجَمِيعِ: اسْهَرُوا».

فيا ليت كل من يقرأ هذا الكلام يطرد عنه النوم ويبدأ يفكر بتلك الساعة لكي لا يفاجئه الموت بعد فوات الأوان، *لأنه ماذا سيقول للرب الديان يسوع المسيح؟*



*كيف سيرد على ان البشارة وصلت اليه من خلال هذا المنتدى ولكنه رفضها؟*

رسل المسيح فهموا معنى هذا الكلام وقال بولس الرسول في رسالته الاولى الى تسالونيكي الأصحاح 5:
*17*. *صَلُّوا بِلاَ انْقِطَاعٍ.*
*18*. *اشْكُرُوا فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، لأَنَّ هَذِهِ هِيَ مَشِيئَةُ اللهِ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ مِنْ جِهَتِكُمْ*.



*19*. *لاَ تُطْفِئُوا الرُّوحَ.*

وكذلك الرسول يعقوب - أول اساقفة القدس والملقب بأخ الرب، قال:


 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 5 العدد 14* أَمَرِيضٌ أَحَدٌ بَيْنَكُمْ؟ فَلْيَدْعُ شُيُوخَ الْكَنِيسَةِ فَيُصَلُّوا عَلَيْهِ وَيَدْهَنُوهُ بِزَيْتٍ بِاسْمِ الرَّبِّ، *






 رسالة يعقوب الأصحاح 5 العدد 16 *اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالّزَلاَّتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طِلْبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيراً فِي فِعْلِهَا. *

وبطرس - هامة الرسل:
بطرس 1 الأصحاح 4 العدد 7 *وَإِنَّمَا نِهَايَةُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَتْ، فَتَعَقَّلُوا وَاصْحُوا لِلصَّلَوَاتِ. *


وكما قال الأخ المبارك شمس الحق في مداخلته اعلاه، أن الكنيسة اتبعت تقليد الرسل في الصلوات وبوحي من الروح القدس = روح الله الذي يعيش في كنيسته وفي ابنائه. 

*فالله الآب واحد بكلمته/ابنه وروحه/الروح القدس . *

المسيح لم يتركنا يتامى في صعوده الى السماء بل استمر وجوده معنا في الروح القدس - الروح المعزي - روح الحق غير المنفصل عن الآب والإبن.

*17*.*رُوحُ الْحَقِّ الَّذِي لاَ يَسْتَطِيعُ الْعَالَمُ أَنْ يَقْبَلَهُ لأَنَّهُ لاَ يَرَاهُ وَلاَ يَعْرِفُهُ وَأَمَّا أَنْتُمْ فَتَعْرِفُونَهُ لأَنَّهُ* *مَاكِثٌ مَعَكُمْ وَيَكُونُ فِيكُمْ.*
*18*.* لاَ أَتْرُكُكُمْ يَتَامَى. إِنِّي آتِي إِلَيْكُمْ.*

واطلب واصلي ان تكون هذه المشاركة سببا لخلاص من يريد الخلاص.


----------

